# what is the difference?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I was just wondering if someone could tell me what the difference is in Blue Jack Dempseys and "Regular" Jack Dempseys, as juvies. do they look the same? are the blues always blue or do they come into it in time? I am curious because my LFS may have a Blue JD priced as the regular JD. thanks


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

As what I know, jack dempseys are almost the same when they are still young. Not much of a difference. The coloring develops with age. The difference that I know (besides the color) is that the Blue Dempsey is said to be more delicate, less aggressive and smaller than the regular Jack Dempsey. I guess, what they do on pet shops to identify which is the real blue or regular is that they base them on their parents. Offsprings of blue parents are contained in a separate tank and identified as blue jack dempseys (same as the regulars). This way, proper identification is done.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

if they are really blues priced like regulars and you have tank space, jump on it. they are usually at least $20 but normally 30-60 dollars. awesome fish. they are more delicate and grow a couple inches smaller...40 gall minimum for 2 of them i would say, maybe one alone in a 30....


----------

